# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Muscle Infusion Black (Nutrex)

## dkaloge

Πολύ καλή γεύση και διαλυτότητα. Περιμένω και τα δικά σας σχόλια. Την έχει δοκιμάσει κανεις άλλος;

----------


## Hercules

7 πηγων της νουτρεξ?ειναι στις υποψηφιες επομενες αυτη και η tempro dorian y.

----------


## dkaloge

> 7 πηγων της νουτρεξ?ειναι στις υποψηφιες επομενες αυτη και η tempro dorian y.


Ναι! Την dorian δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά μόλις βρω την ευκαιρία θα το κάνω.

----------


## Anithos

kaταπληκτικη κατ'εμε σε ολα της γευση ..διαλυτοτητα,χωρις φουσκωματα ,αξιζει  και επειδη εχω δοκιμασει την  PRO GRAM της ιδιας εταιρίας σου λεω οτι ειναι η ιδια γευση με μια μικρη παραλλαγη στα συστατικά.

----------


## beefmeup

the ultimate underground muscle building protein,γραφει πανω στο κουτι,αλλα οτι κ ναχει μεσα κ οσο καλη ναναι,με αυτα που γραφει ουτε που θα την ακουμπαγα..

φοβαμαι.

----------


## Devil

> the ultimate underground muscle building protein,γραφει πανω στο κουτι,αλλα οτι κ ναχει μεσα κ οσο καλη ναναι,με αυτα που γραφει ουτε που θα την ακουμπαγα..
> 
> φοβαμαι.


beef ειναι πολυ underground για τα κυβικα σου....

και εχει και undergraound δοσολογια...

----------


## deluxe

Πολυ σιδηρο εχει! Μακρυα!

----------


## Tasos Green

εχω βαλει στο ματι την πρωτεινη της nutrex ειναι πολλων πηγων με διαφορα καλουδια μεσα... δεν την βρηκα στην αξιολογηση γιαυτο την ποσταρω... η πηγη ειναι απο τα xtreme stores:



Θρεπτική αξία:


περιγραφη των xtreme stores:
Από τα βάθη των εργαστηρίων της NUTREX ήρθε το πιο σκληρό, δυνατό και αποτελεσματικό πρωτεϊνικό συμπλήρωμα. Αυτή η απίστευτη φόρμουλα είναι ένα μοναδικό μείγμα 7 ξεχωριστών πηγών υψηλής ποιότητας και ποσότητας πρωτεΐνης, καλύπτοντας τις ανάγκες ενός αθλητής όλο το 24ωρο. 

Με την Muscle Infusion οι μυς αναπτύσσονται για ώρες ολόκληρες απορροφώντας το απίστευτο προφίλ αμινοξέων και των υπόλοιπων θρεπτικών συστατικών που περιέχονται.  Πέρα από αυτά περιέχει τεράστιες ποσότητες BCAA αμινοξέων και γλουταμίνης καθώς και τα ειδικά πεπτικά ένζυμα που θα βοηθήσουν στην ταχύτερη απορρόφηση της πρωτεΐνης.  Και όχι μόνο αυτά. Η Muscle Infusion περιέχει τις κατάλληλες βιταμίνες και ηλεκτρολύτες ενώ παράλληλα είναι πολύ χαμηλή σε λιπαρά και υδατάνθρακες, ενώ δεν περιέχει ασπαρτάμη και ζάχαρη.


Αν την εχει δοκιμάσει καποιος ας μας πει εντυπώσεις να εχουμε μια ιδεα....

----------


## Tasos Green

καλα αυτο που λενε οι εταιρίες οτι καλυπτουν τις απαιτισεις των αναγκων μας ολο το 24ορο ειναι μεγαλο ψεμα αλλα τελος παντων....

----------


## giannis64

τασο το θεμα σου συγχωνευτηκε με ηδη υπαρχον ανοιχτο.

----------


## Titanium

Και εγω την εχω βαλει στο ματι...Τουμπανο ειναι... :08. Toast:

----------


## Tasos Green

> τασο το θεμα σου συγχωνευτηκε με ηδη υπαρχον ανοιχτο.


sorry gianni δεν το ειχα βρει στην αναζητηση αλιως δεν θα το ανεβαζα.... :01. Sad:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Tην βρηκα στο Internet τυχαια μου αρεσε το κουτι η ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ανα δοση και το οτι ειναι καθαρη.Σκεφτηκα να τη ποσταρω μιας και δε την εχει αναφερη κανεις. :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σκεφτηκα να τη ποσταρω μιας και δε την εχει αναφερη κανεις.


 
Mην παρεις και όρκο  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Mην παρεις και όρκο


Πωωωωω ναυαγησα.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ionos1

> Mην παρεις και όρκο


 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Ramrod

Έχω υπερ*hype*αριστεί με τη συγκεκριμένη...

Αλλά εκτός απο τη συσκευασία (που είναι και ο λόγος που έχω hypeαριστεί) τι το underground έχει?  :01. Razz:

----------


## ionos1

> Έχω υπερ*hype*αριστεί με τη συγκεκριμένη...
> 
> Αλλά εκτός απο τη συσκευασία (που είναι και ο λόγος που έχω hypeαριστεί) τι το underground έχει?


σσσσσ......δεν μιλαμε για αυτο φημες λενε οτι κανεις δεν βγηκε ζωντανος απο τα υπογεια εργαστηρια της nutrex

----------


## sofos

> σσσσσ......δεν μιλαμε για αυτο φημες λενε οτι κανεις δεν βγηκε ζωντανος απο τα υπογεια εργαστηρια της nutrex


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> σσσσσ......δεν μιλαμε για αυτο φημες λενε οτι κανεις δεν βγηκε ζωντανος απο τα υπογεια εργαστηρια της nutrex


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## andreasaxo

Την δουλεύω 5 μήνες τώρα, την προτίμησα με το σκεπτικό ότι είναι 7 πηγών και δεν θα χρειάζεται να παίρνω έξτρα πολυβιταμίνη αφού επαρκούν η βιταμίνες που έχει.
Πάρα πολύ καλή γεύση και διαλυτότητα, προτιμώ την σοκολάτα.
Με βάση το βάρος μου παίρνω 2 sqoop το πρωί και 1,5 αμέσως μετά τα βάρη.
Δυστυχώς πρέπει να την σταματήσω γιατί με αυτήν την κρίση η τσέπη μου ματώνει αρκετά και ψάχνω εναλλακτικές λύσεις.
Έχω βρει μια whey που μου κάνη φθηνή και απλά θα πάρω και μια centrum από το φαρμακείο και θα κάνω την δουλειά μου.

----------


## Toxical

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι εγω μεχρι τωρα επερνα της Reflex πρωτεινη isolate και την επινα μετα το γυμναστηριο και το πρωι αλλα τωρα λεω να δοκιμασω κατι διαφορετικο οπως αυτη την πρωτεινη.Ειμαι 17.5 χρονων μπορω να την χρισιμοποιησω(μιας και μπορω να την αγορασω τωρα που εχω τα χρηματα) ή να παρω μια απο τα ιδια παλι επειδη ακουσα οτι εχει πολυ σιδηρο(τι μπορει να δημιουργησει αυτο?).

----------


## andreasaxo

> παιδια να ρωτησω κατι εγω μεχρι τωρα επερνα της Reflex πρωτεινη isolate και την επινα μετα το γυμναστηριο και το πρωι αλλα τωρα λεω να δοκιμασω κατι διαφορετικο οπως αυτη την πρωτεινη.Ειμαι 17.5 χρονων μπορω να την χρισιμοποιησω(μιας και μπορω να την αγορασω τωρα που εχω τα χρηματα) ή να παρω μια απο τα ιδια παλι επειδη ακουσα οτι εχει πολυ σιδηρο(τι μπορει να δημιουργησει αυτο?).


Παρ’την άφοβα.
Τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να σου δημιουργήσει.

----------


## Toxical

ok ευχαριστω φιλε μπορω να την χρησιμοποιω και μετα το γυμναστηριο και το πρωι και το βραδυ λιγο με ενα γιαουρτι ε?(απο τα x-treme σκεφτομαι να την παρω).

----------


## andreasaxo

> ok ευχαριστω φιλε μπορω να την χρησιμοποιω και μετα το γυμναστηριο και το πρωι και το βραδυ λιγο με ενα γιαουρτι ε?(απο τα x-treme σκεφτομαι να την παρω).


Κοίτα εγώ έχω κάτσει και έχω υπολογίσει πόση πρωτεΐνη χρειάζομαι με βάση το σωματικό μου βάρος και μου βγαίνει ότι πρέπει να παίρνω 2 sqoop το πρωί και 1,5 μετά τα βάρη αλλά πριν ξεκινήσω αερόβια.
Τώρα άμα γουστάρεις μπορείς να πάρεις και πριν των ύπνο που το γράφει κι’ολας αν θυμάμαι στο κουτί.
Γενικός ποτέ δεν ξεπέρασα τα 4 sqoop την ημέρα, όχι για να μην πάθω κάτι, απλά λόγο οικονομίας.
Την πίνω με νερό γιατί πάρα πολύ γλυκιά, πολύ ωραία σου λέω, και με γάλα 0% την έχω πάρει και πάλι ήταν άπαικτη.
Ακόμα και με γάλα σόγιας την έχω δοκιμάσει, σε γιαούρτι δεν το είχα σκεφτεί να την δοκιμάσω αλλά λογικά δεν θα παίζετε.

----------


## Toxical

> Κοίτα εγώ έχω κάτσει και έχω υπολογίσει πόση πρωτεΐνη χρειάζομαι με βάση το σωματικό μου βάρος και μου βγαίνει ότι πρέπει να παίρνω 2 sqoop το πρωί και 1,5 μετά τα βάρη αλλά πριν ξεκινήσω αερόβια.
> Τώρα άμα γουστάρεις μπορείς να πάρεις και πριν των ύπνο που το γράφει κι’ολας αν θυμάμαι στο κουτί.
> Γενικός ποτέ δεν ξεπέρασα τα 4 sqoop την ημέρα, όχι για να μην πάθω κάτι, απλά λόγο οικονομίας.
> Την πίνω με νερό γιατί πάρα πολύ γλυκιά, πολύ ωραία σου λέω, και με γάλα 0% την έχω πάρει και πάλι ήταν άπαικτη.
> Ακόμα και με γάλα σόγιας την έχω δοκιμάσει, σε γιαούρτι δεν το είχα σκεφτεί να την δοκιμάσω αλλά λογικά δεν θα παίζετε.


ενταξει την παραγγειλα καλα δεν νομιζω να δω και καποια διαφορα ετσι και αλλιως πρωτεινη ειναι.Εσυ ειδες τιποτα παραπανω?

----------


## andreasaxo

> ενταξει την παραγγειλα καλα δεν νομιζω να δω και καποια διαφορα ετσι και αλλιως πρωτεινη ειναι.Εσυ ειδες τιποτα παραπανω?


Όχι μωρέ, τι διαφορά να δεις;
Αυτά φαίνονται σε βάθος χρόνου λογικά, απλά το καλό με αυτήν είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται να παίρνεις πολυβιταμίνη και αποτελείτε από 7 πηγές πρωτεΐνης, κάτι το οποίο υποστηρίζει ο Dorian ότι είναι το καλύτερο, κάτι θα ξέρη αυτός για να το λέει.

----------


## Toxical

Να σε ρωτησω κατι επειδη μολις τωρα μου ηρθε η πρωτεινη.Οταν την πηρες εσυ το εξωτερικο περιτυλιγμα εβγενε ολο και εμενα σκετο το κουτι που ηταν χρωμα γκρι?

----------


## andreasaxo

> Να σε ρωτησω κατι επειδη μολις τωρα μου ηρθε η πρωτεινη.Οταν την πηρες εσυ το εξωτερικο περιτυλιγμα εβγενε ολο και εμενα σκετο το κουτι που ηταν χρωμα γκρι?


Μην το βγάλεις όλο το περιτύλιγμα, από μέσα είναι σκούρο γκρι το κουτί.
Γύρο γύρο από το βιδωτό καπάκι του κουτιού που είναι καλυμμένο από το περιτύλιγμα, έχει μικρές μικρές εγκοπές για να το κόψεις ακριβός το περιτύλιγμα και να βιδώνει και να ξεβιδώνει το καπάκι του κουτιού.
Δες το καλύτερα.

----------


## Rourke

Για τους λάτρες της έντονης γεύσης εδώ έχουμε μία καλή εναλλακτική της Myofusion. Μια πρωτεΐνη πολλαπλών πηγών χωρίς aspartame και θα έλεγα μία καλή και φιλότιμη προσπάθεια αντιγραφής της Myofusion με λιγότερη ζάχαρη και cholesterol. 

Ανταγωνισμός και κατηγορία: Syntha-6 / Myofusion / Pro Complex


*Θετικά*
1)Γεύση
2)Πολύ καλό blend και πλούσιο περιεχόμενο
3)Λιγότερη ζάχαρη και cholesterol
4)πρωτεΐνη 7 πηγών
5)Ιδανικό γεύμα
*
Αρνητικά*
1)Έχει λακτόζη και είναι βαριά στο στομάχι για αυτούς που έχουν ευαισθησία.
2)Αν είναι να πάρεις μία μόνο πρωτεΐνη δύσκολα θα πάρεις μόνο αυτή γιατί είναι λίγο βαριά για συνέχεια θες και μία whey isolate 90.
3)Καινούργια σχετικά στην αγορά και λίγες αξιολογήσεις
4)Διαλυτότητα μέτρια
5)Λίγες επιλογές γεύσεων σε σχέση με Myofusion

*Βαθμολογία: 8/10*

----------


## ska

Ωραια review κανεις παντως rourke,αναλυτικα και χρησιμα  :03. Thumb up:  συνεχισε ετσι

----------


## mpotsikas

παιδια ερτωτησουλα...μπορει καποιος να μπυ πει ποσα γραμμαρια αμινοξεων και γλουταμινης εχει γιατι δεν ρο βρισκω πουθενα..ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## yiantheo

την περνω και εγω τωρα τελευταια καθως η τιμη της ειναι πολυ καλη και συμφερει

----------


## vaggos@

την εχω τωρα και γαμω ειναι φοβερη γευση και ουτε σε φουσκωνει καθολου παρολο που ειναι πολλων πηγων

----------


## demaio13

την εχω δοκιμασει και εγω,παρα πολυ καλη γευση,καλη διαλυτοτητα,καλα συστατικα,καλη τιμη.θα την ξαναπαρω σιγουρα

----------


## Noobas

ξέρει κανείς από πού μπορώ να προμηθευτώ αυτή την πρωτείνη? εκτός από internet γιατί xtr δεν την έχει.

----------


## Kostas NK

τουμπανο φαινεται παντως  :03. Thumb up: !!! μαλλον θα την προτειμησω και εγω....  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Gun&Roses

Την έχω δοκιμάσει σε γεύση βανίλια. Δεν με πειράζει στο στομάχι και διαλύεται εύκολα ακόμα και εκτός νερού.. Τώρα τα underground και από τα βάθη των εργαστηρίων που λέει  :02. Joker:  τι να πω.. χαχαχα Μπορεί ρε παιδιά απλά να είναι υπόγειο το εργαστήριο γιατί ο επιστήμονας δεν θέλει πολύ φως.. αχααχα




> ξέρει κανείς από πού μπορώ να προμηθευτώ αυτή την πρωτείνη? εκτός από internet γιατί xtr δεν την έχει.


Αν την ψάχνεις ακόμα για εκεί που είπες την έχει.. Και σε καλή τιμή νομίζω..

----------


## Thor78

Την πρωτεινη αυτη δεν την αλλαζω. Eχει πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα και γευση(βανιλια...δεν υπηρχε κι αλλη!). Τωρα τελειωνω το δευτερο κουτι αλλα  δυστυχως τα xtr που την επαιρνα την εχει εδω και λιγο καιρο μη διαθεσιμη  :01. Sad:

----------


## kazabubu

Καλησπερα παιδια.
Σημερα το πρωι ηπια το πρωτο σκουπ γευση σοκολατα.
Λοιπον απο γευση ανετα βαζω 10/10 πολυ κοντα με την παλια myofusion gaspari.
Απο θεμα πεψηε ειναι μια χαρα κανενα προβλημα αν και εχει καζεινη μεσα 9/10
Απο διαλυτότητα δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα με νερο και μαλιστα με μολις 200ml νερου.
Αυτα, γενικα πολυ καλη εικονα μου εδωσε.

----------


## cuntface

επειδη ειναι 7 πηγων ειναι ιδανικη για μετα την προπονηση η οχι?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δεν εχεις θεμα...δε θα δεις διαφορά...κι εδω που τα λεμε,κατι προσφατες μελετες δειχνουν οτι ειναι πιο καλος μεταπροπονητικα ο συνδυασμος καζεινης+whey απο το να παρεις σκετη whey.

----------


## andreasaxo

> Δεν εχεις θεμα...δε θα δεις διαφορά...κι εδω που τα λεμε,κατι προσφατες μελετες δειχνουν οτι ειναι πιο καλος μεταπροπονητικα ο συνδυασμος καζεινης+whey απο το να παρεις σκετη whey.


Το εχει υποστηριξει και ο Ντοριαν σε σεμινάριο του.

----------


## totis

Oσο για την λακτοζη που αναφερουν μερικοι οτι εχει ειναι πολυ μικρο το ποσοστο.Επισημη απαντηση απο Nutrex (Muscle Infusion is approximately 93% lactose free)   
Δηλαδη είναι κατά προσέγγιση 93% χωρίς λακτόζη.............

----------


## totis

Την εχω βαλει καιρο στο ματι αλλα δεν εχει τυχη ακομα να την αγορασω....Την βαλανε σε πολυ καλη τιμη σε Ελληνικο μαγαζι στην τιμη 50.90 και κατι μου λεει να την δοκιμασω τελικα.....Μου αρεσει που ειναι πολλων πηγων και ειναι αρκετα προσεγμενη στα συστατικα της και σαν εταιρεια η Nutrex απο τις δυνατες....το μονο που με χαλαει το οτι εχει μεσα αρκετες ποσοτητες απο βιταμινες.....
(25 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη το σκουπ - 2,5 γραμμαρια λιπος - 4 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακες και μονο 15 γραμμαρια χοληστερινη ωραιο το προφιλ της και ειναι και 7 πηγων πρωτεινη και δινει 60 δοσεις μια χαρα την βρισκω....Αν την εχει δοκιμασει καποιος ας πει καμια γνωμη...για γευση για την σοκολατα με βλεπω......

----------


## dimitrispump

Εγω περσι που την πηρα ενιωθα φουσκωμενος κ μετα απο 2 ωρες, δεν μου ειχε κατσει καλα στο στομαχι κατι με πειραζε.

----------


## totis

> Εγω περσι που την πηρα ενιωθα φουσκωμενος κ μετα απο 2 ωρες, δεν μου ειχε κατσει καλα στο στομαχι κατι με πειραζε.


Να σαι καλα dimitri οποτε μαλλον συνεχιζω με την compat powder με την οποια ειμαι ευχαριστημενος...απλα μου αρεσει να αλλαζω πρωτεινες και να δοκιμαζω καινουργιες γιατι τις βαριεμαι,κατι τετοιο ειχα παθει και με την gold standard αφου δοκιμασα πρωτα σχεδον ολες τις γευσεις...Τωρα με βλεπω να αλλαξω απλος γευση εχουνε μεινει κανα δυο που δεν εχω δοκιμασει απο την compat powder.....και συνεχιζουμε........

----------


## ArgoSixna

η λακτοζη πρεπει να ειναι πολυ λιγοτερο απο 3% για να μην σε πειραζει , ποσο μαλλον 7%..

----------


## totis

> η λακτοζη πρεπει να ειναι πολυ λιγοτερο απο 3% για να μην σε πειραζει , ποσο μαλλον 7%..


Eνταξει με την λακτοζη δεν εχουμε ολοι προβλημα, σωστο αυτο που ειπες αλλα για αυτους που εχουνε προβλημα με την λακτοζη.....Εγω για παραδειγμα πινω ανετα 1.5 λιτρο γαλα την ημερα χωρις καμια ενοχληση,ισα ισα με ηρεμει.....

----------


## totis

Aντε να δεις το μωρακι τωρα να κραταει ετσι την muscle infusion black και να την φιλαει και να μην σου μπει η ιδεα να θες να την αγορασεις :01. Smile:  :banana: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...levant_count=1

----------


## totis

> η λακτοζη πρεπει να ειναι πολυ λιγοτερο απο 3% για να μην σε πειραζει , ποσο μαλλον 7%..


Παντος να ξερεις οτι ειναι πολυ λιγες οι πρωτεινες αυτες που δεν εχουν καθολου λακτοζη και ειναι και πανακριβες....Σχεδον ολες αυτες που πινουμε απλως εχουν αφαιρεσει το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο....και η gold standard που πινεις εχει λακτοζη δεν ειναι τελειως καθαρη απλως εχει μικρο ποσοστο,οπως και οι περισσοτερες. Και για αυτο αν δεις σε αρκετες πρωτεινες οπως και στην gold standard και στην muscle infusion black εχουνε προσθεση μεσα λακταση(Lactase) το οποιο αυτο ειναι ενα ενζυμο το οποιο βοηθαει οτι ποσοστο λακτοζης εχει μεινει στην πρωτεινη να το διασπασει ο οργανισμος πιο ευκολα και να μην υπαρχει προβλημα.....Ετσι και στην combat powder που πινω εγω, εχουνε προσθεση μεσα Μείγμα Πεπτικων ενζύμων αν διαβασεις (Protease, Lactase) παλι για τον ιδιο λογο που ανεφερα πριν.......... :01. Wink:

----------


## ArgoSixna

δεν πινω gold , μονο isolate περνω και ειναι πιο φθηνη απο την gold !

----------


## crab

Καλή σαν γεύση,αλλά βαριά στο στομάχι,την έβαζα μόνο όταν έχανα κάποιο γεύμα στα γρήγορα και πεταχτά,
φίλε totis και αυτή η combat καλή, αλλά πολύ χοληστερόλη ρε γαμώτο,οπότε έπρεπε να προσέχω όλα τα υπόλοιπα γευματα,οπότε δεν με βόλεψε.

----------


## totis

> Καλή σαν γεύση,αλλά βαριά στο στομάχι,την έβαζα μόνο όταν έχανα κάποιο γεύμα στα γρήγορα και πεταχτά,
> φίλε totis και αυτή η combat καλή, αλλά πολύ χοληστερόλη ρε γαμώτο,οπότε έπρεπε να προσέχω όλα τα υπόλοιπα γευματα,οπότε δεν με βόλεψε.


 Απο τις πολυ καλες σε γευση η muscle infusion ειδικα η σοκολατα,,,...Ναι φιλε απο τις καλυτερες η combat,Ερχεται η ανανεωμενη μπες στο θεμα της,την εχω βαλει σε βιντεο και σε φωτο,την μιωσανε την χοληστερινη απο 75mg στα 45mg. :01. Wink:

----------


## Billys51

σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω την εν λογω πρωτεινη , ποια γευση ειναι καλυτερη αναμεσα σε σοκολατα και βανιλια?

----------


## totis

> σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω την εν λογω πρωτεινη , ποια γευση ειναι καλυτερη αναμεσα σε σοκολατα και βανιλια?


Eιναι εξισου καλες και πετυχημένες και οι δυο γευσεις  και η βανιλια και η σοκολατα σε αυτή την πρωτεινη......Παρε οποια γευση προτιμάς εσυ καλυτερα......

----------


## Billys51

Ευχαριστω φιλε για την απαντηση μαλλον θα παρω γευση βανιλια..Πως σου φανηκε το σκευασμα αυτο? Ειχε να δωσει κατι? ( νταξει θα μου πεις μια πρωτεινη ειναι αλλα λεω μηπως ειδες κατι το διαφορετικο ) :01. Wink:

----------


## stoioannou

*Καλησπέρα σας και πάλι λοιπον θα μπω γρηγορα στο θεμά έπαιρνα πρωτεινη whey της bmxx πρωτα την bodysix και τωρα την myofuel 


ειδα οτι βγηκε απο την nutrex  μια πρωτείνη και απο οτι ξέρω είναι η πρώτη φορα που βγάζουν πρωτεινη η συγκεκριμένη εχει μεσα whey κτλ λενε οτι ειναι πολλά υποσχόμενη 

ειναι η 
Nutrex Research Muscle Infusion Black   προιδεασμένος απο τους λιποδιαλύτες τους που είναι τούμπανα ! lipo 6 black ειπα να την δοκιμάσω αλλα μου κίνησε την περιέργεια 
το οτι : λεει μπορούμε να την πάρουμε οποιαδηποτε ώρα της ημέρας και εως 4 φορές σας παραθέτω συστατικά παρακάτω καθώς και ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΖΟΥΝΕ ΩΣ ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΟ ; 
λετε να προσφέρε κάτι παραπάνω απο τις αλλες whey ; Οι ποιο έμπειροι η καποιος που την εχει δοκιμάσει θέλω τα φώτα σας 
*

Λοιπον 

*Περιγραφή* 
    Διατροφή

Από τo underground έρχεται η πιο μοχθηρή, πιο ισχυρή, τερατώδης πρωτεΐνη για την παραγωγή άλιπης μυϊκής μάζας: το Muscle Infusion Black. Αυτή η τολμηρή φόρμουλα είναι ένα μοναδικό μείγμα από επτά πολυ-λειτουργικά πρωτεϊνικά κλάσματα, το καθένα με διαφορετικό ρυθμό απορρόφησης και μια ξεχωριστή αλληλουχία εξαιρετικών αμινοξέων αναβολισμού. Αυτό το ισχυρό μείγμα πρωτεΐνης είναι ταχείας δράσης αλλά και μακράς διαρκείας. Δίνει το έναυσμα για μια γρήγορη επίθεση αναβολισμού που ακολουθείται από παρατεταμένη μυϊκή ανάπτυξη. Μετά την κατάποση, τα πολύ-λειτουργικά κλάσματα της πρωτεΐνης αρχίζουν αμέσως να δουλεύουν. Θα συνεχίσουν να το κάνουν για αρκετές ώρες, τροφοδοτώντας τους μύες σας με εξαιρετικά και άμεσα διαθέσιμα αμινοξέα ενεργοποίησης του αναβολισμού.

Για την περαιτέρω ενίσχυση των ιδιοτήτων του Muscle Infusion Black που ενισχύουν τη μυϊκή ανάπτυξη, αυτή η εξαιρετική φόρμουλα είναι εμπλουτισμένη με μεγάλες ποσότητες BCAAs και γλουταμίνης. Ειδικά ένζυμα έχουν προστεθεί για να βοηθήσουν το σώμα σας να απορροφήσει τις τεράστιες ποσότητες των πρωτεϊνών που απαιτούνται για να αναπτυχθεί σε όγκο. Κάθε μερίδα του Muscle Infusion Black είναι γεμάτη με ένα περιεκτικό φάσμα από κρίσιμες βιταμίνες και ανόργανα συστατικά για να εξασφαλιστεί η πιο αποτελεσματική μετατροπή της διατροφικής πρωτεΐνης σε ανθρώπινη μυϊκή πρωτεΐνη. Για να μπορέσετε να έχετε γρήγορη μυϊκή ανάπτυξη, το Muscle Infusion Black έχει χαμηλή περιεκτικότητα σε υδατάνθρακες και λίπη. Οι υδατάνθρακες και τα λίπη δεν βοηθούν στην ανάπτυξη των μυών. Δεν έχουν καμία θέση σε μια ισχυρή UNDERGROUND φόρμουλα πρωτεΐνης όπως το Muscle Infusion Black. Αφήστε τα συμβατικά συμπληρώματα πρωτεΐνης να έχουν «μολυνθεί» με άχρηστα συστατικά.

Για να αναπτυχθείτε σε όγκο χρειάζεστε τη σωστή πρωτεΐνη. Η πρωτεΐνη είναι το δομικό στοιχείο των μυών. Το σώμα σας χτίζει μύες αποκλειστικά από πρωτεΐνες και τίποτα άλλο. Ένα συνηθισμένο συμπλήρωμα πρωτεΐνης θα σας δώσει συνηθισμένα αποτελέσματα. Δεν θα σας προσφέρει μυϊκή ανάπτυξη. Αυτό που χρειάζεστε είναι μια πρωτεΐνη που είναι όσο πιο τέλεια γίνεται: το Muscle Infusion Black ... η πιο ισχυρή επιλογή σας για πρωτεΐνη από το UNDERGROUND!

• Πολύ-δραστικό μείγμα πρωτεϊνών 7 φάσεων για ταχεία δράση αλλά και διαρκή αποτελέσματα.
• Πολύ χαμηλή περιεκτικότητα σε υδατάνθρακες και λίπη. Ιδανικό για άλιπη μυϊκή ανάπτυξη.

• Περιέχει ειδικές πρωτεΐνες και ένζυμα για την πέψη της λακτόζης ώστε να βοηθήσει στην απορρόφηση των τεράστιων ποσοτήτων πρωτεΐνης που απαιτούνται για να αναπτυχθείτε σε όγκο.

• Ενισχυμένο με όλες τις κρίσιμες βιταμίνες και τα ανόργανα συστατικά που απαιτούνται για τη βελτιστοποίηση της μετατροπής της διατροφικής πρωτεΐνης σε ανθρώπινη μυϊκή πρωτεΐνη.

• Δεν περιέχει πρόσθετα όπως μαλτοδεξτρίνη, φρουκτόζη, έλαια ή άλλα άχρηστα συστατικά που παχαίνουν.

• Αναμιγνύεται αμέσως με ένα κουτάλι και είναι εύκολο να χωνευθεί.

• Έχει εξαιρετική γεύση και δεν περιέχει ασπαρτάμη.

*Καντε κλικ στην φωτογραφια να δειτε συστατικα*

----------


## sobral

Πρώτον, δεν κάνεις αναζήτηση, δεύτερον δεν είναι καινούργια και τρίτον μην ψαρώνεις απ το μάρκετινγκ μια απλή πρωτείνη πολλών πηγών είναι.

----------


## stoioannou

Ναι εχεις δικιο απλα νομιζα οτι ειναι εντελως καινουργια  :01. Smile:  

Μου ήρθε τελικά   :01. Smile: 

Καλη γεύση καλή διαλυτότητα ( σοκολατα δοκιμασα εγω ) 

η τιμή της αρκετά καλή

----------


## sobral

NEW!

----------


## nikolasduke

πολυ καλη!!!!!!!!! και η γυεση σοκολατα μου θυμιζει καρνιβορ στο πιο γλυκο και πιο νοστιμο .ειμαι ακρετα ευχαριστημενος και  μου φενεται πως με κραταει κιολας..μου την ειχε προτεινει ενας φιλος   τωρα που την δοκιμασα κολλισα .. απο αξιοπιστια πως παει η εταιρια γτ καπου ειδα οτι ειναι απο αμερικη και τη φοβαμαι λιγο ... μη μας βγει γκασπαρι  :03. Clap:

----------


## pankol

Λοιπόν να γράψω και γω μια κριτική εδώ.
Την πήρα σε γεύση chocolate peanut butter, κυρίως επειδή είχε λίγους υδατάνθρακες, καλό blend και σχετικά νορμάλ τιμή.

*Γεύση:* Αρκετά μέτρια, αν την πιεις σκέτη στην αρχή αφήνει μια πικράδα. Μετά από 2-3 φορές κατεβαίνει αέρας όμως. Με γάλα δε τη δοκίμασα, αλλά πιστεύω θα της ανέβαζε πολύ τη γεύση. Εγώ κακάο + extra φυστικοβούτυρο έβαζα και ήταν μια χαρά.

*Διαλυτότητα:* Άψογη, δεν αφήνει τπτ στο σεικερ. Ακόμα και σε ποτήρι με κουταλάκι είναι πολύ καλή.

*Υφή:* Όχι αρκετά πηχτή, αλλά ούτε τέρμα νερό. Σε κρατάει κιόλας για κανά 2ώρο άμα βάλεις και κανά εξτραδάκι μέσα, όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω.

Συνολικά θα έλεγα πολύ καλό value for money, ίσως όμως σε άλλη γεύση την επόμενη φορά.

----------

